# störgeräusch



## freekazoid (31. Mai 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

ja genau, ich hab ein problem 
und zwar folgendes:
ich würd gerne meinen pc an der stereoanlage(aux-eingang) anschliessen. hab' ich auch gemacht. leider hab ich dann immer so ein schei$$-geräusch (summen) auf den boxen der anlage.
jetzt dir frage: kann ich das irgendwie wegbekommen? und wenn ja, wie?

thanx schonmal im voraus


----------



## sam (31. Mai 2002)

pc auf volle laustärke stellen, damit die anlage nicht unnötig laut gedreht werden muss =>weniger rauschen
was anderes fällt mir im mom nicht ein...wenns zu arg rauscht einfach die höhen rausnehmen


----------



## Nanaki (1. Juni 2002)

*hmm*

also:
Bei mir isses so das man den pc leise machen muss und die stereoanlage laut.

steck den pc au mal an einen anderen aingang an. vielleicht ist dein aux etwas beschädigt (wie bei mir)!!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juni 2002)

Ich würde statt laut oder leise drehen einen Entstörungsfilter empfehlen (sollte es im Fachhandel geben).

oder 

schau halt ob auf der Soundkarte Jumper sind, wo man umstellen kann von verstärktem Signal oder eben nicht...


----------



## AvS (1. Juni 2002)

Hi !

Also in einer etwas alten PCGames steht da was von deinem Problem.

Ich schreibs einfach mal ab 

Wenn sie permanent störende Nebengeräusche aus Ihren Boxen hörn, sollten Sie zunächst einmal einen Blick in die Audiosteuerung von Windows werfen. Dazu klicken sie doppelt auf den Lautsprecher neben der Windows-Uhr am unteren rechten Bildschirmrand. Unter Option - Eigenschaften aktivieren sie nun alle Einträge und schließen dann das Fenster. Jetzt schalten Sie nacheinander die einzelnen Einträge auf "Ton aus". Lediglich "Play Control", "Wave/DirectSound" und gegebenenfalls "CD-Audio" sollten sie aktiviert habeb. Sind die Geräusche immer noch nicht verschwunden. schalten sie den PC aus und schrauben ihn auf. Platzieren sie die Soundkarte möglichst weit entfernt von Bauteilen wie Netzteil, Grafikkarte oder Lüftern -dadurch verringern sie die Störgeräusche.

Hoffe das hilft dir !
AvS


----------



## sam (1. Juni 2002)

stimmt, ein eingeschalteter microfon-eingang pfeift und rauscht auch...


----------



## freekazoid (2. Juni 2002)

okay, thx schonmal.
hab alles zu gemacht an ausgängen/eingängen was ich zumachen konnte...immernoch rauschen.
hmm...ich guck dann mal wies aussieht mit dem rumschrauben.
falls es nicht klappen sollte poste ich mal wieder hiet


----------



## AvS (3. Juni 2002)

Hi !

Sorry habe nochmal was vergessen....
Der Tipp mit dem Ausschalten bezog sich leider nur auf Win98/ME
Falls du also Win2000/XP besitzen solltest funktioniert nur der Trick mit dem Schrauben 

AvS


----------



## freekazoid (3. Juni 2002)

tja...scheinbar nützt auch das nix. schade eigentlich.
mal gucken was ich da noch anstellen kann.


----------



## AvS (3. Juni 2002)

HI

Was hast du denn angeschlossen ? Eine HiFi-Anlage oder solche PC-Boxen ? Denn die Boxen der HiFi-Anlagen sollten nicht rauschen -dann wärs ne ziemlich schlechte Qualität.

Und wann rauschen die Boxen ? Bei Spielen oder wenn du MP3´s am laufen hast oder sowieso die ganze Zeit ?

Vielleicht kannst du auch mal deine Treiber der Soundkarte aktualisieren. Es könnte nämlich sein das die Boxen und die Soundkarte nicht miteinander kompatibel sind -was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann 
 . Probiers mit den Treibern mal aus und schreibs dann wieder ins Board deines Vertrauens  

AvS


----------



## freekazoid (3. Juni 2002)

nee ich hab ne hifi anlage angeschlossen.
die boxen rauschen auch nich wenn der pc nich angeschlossen ist und die anlage auf aux geschaltet ist.
tja...werd mir mal so ein entstörungsteildingens da kaufen gehen. vielleicht. zuerst mal ausprobieren mit den treibern.


----------



## Robbii (25. September 2003)

Nein Leute, ich weiß was er meint, es geht um so ein Brummen, oder?  ich kenne es auch, und es nervt! So etwas hab ich auch bei meinem cd mp3 player... und beim pc sowieso. Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit zur entstörung geben... Auf gar keinem fall ist es ein software prog. es muss eher was mit der Art der Verstärkung des Sounds zu tun haben, oder so. Über neue Ideen freue ich mich schon!


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Manchmal hilft es, den Stecker der Geräte zu drehen. Masse problem.
Wenn das nix hilft, dann nen mantelstromfilter, ich hoffe der heisst so.

wie hast du denn soundkarte an die anlage angeschlossen?
wecher ausgang, welcher eingang? Mit adaptern oder mit nem direktkabel?
evtl liegt ja hier der Fehler.


----------

